# hincar el diente



## Kutz

Boa noite!

Alguém sabe como é que se traduz esta expressão para o português?

Exemplo_: Ya es hora de *hincarle el diente* al tema de la herencia._​
No sentido em que vem no DRAE, de "acometer las dificultades de un asunto". Mas também usando uma expressão. 

Obrigadão!
K.


​


----------



## Carfer

Literalmente, '_fincar o dente_'.


----------



## Kutz

Mas "fincar o dente" em português significa o mesmo do que pus em espanhol, "acometer las dificultades de un asunto"?

Agradeço com antecedência!
K.


----------



## Guigo

No português do Brasil, dizer algo como: "_fincar/cravar as unhas/as garras neste assunto_", seria entendido, no contexto pretendido. 

Há outras expressões possíveis, mas confesso que minha memória está falhando.


----------



## Carfer

Também me parece e não me ocorrem senão variações da mesma, do género de '_ferrar/ meter/ o dente/ferrar as garras'. _Aliás, gostaria de saber se na frase proposta não há um jogo de palavras com o outro sentido que o DRAE igualmente regista de '_apropiarse de parte de la hacienda ajena que maneja', _por causa da referência à herança_. _Se assim for, não conheço nenhuma expressão em português que permita fazê-lo. '_Meter a unha_' poderia cobrir aproximadamente esta segunda acepção, mas não jogar com as duas.


----------



## Guigo

No caso de heranças, propriedades e outras coisas palpáveis, poderiam ser usadas algumas expressões, conforme o caso, tipo: _passar a perna, dar uma rasteira, passar para trás, dar um banho._

Exemplos: 
- Jair _passou a perna_ em Eduardo, na divisão da herança da Sara, aquela tia solteirona;
- Flávio, acho que vou _dar uma rasteira_ no Queiroz e ficar com a casa que está no nome do Abraham.


----------



## gato radioso

Que eu saiba, em espanhol seria:
_Hincar el diente_
1- Comer, especialmente se estiveres cheio de fome ou comeres com certa ânsia. Expressão muito familiar.
2- Acometer uma tarefa nova, especialmente se é previsível que haja dificuldades.
_Echar el guante (Atirar a luva)_
1- Prender a polícia algum criminoso. Também há um sentido mais geral: quando uma autoridade apanha alguém a fazer algo irregular.
2- Apanhar alguma coisa, mesmo seja num sentido literal ou figurado. Especialmente se não for um acto legítimo ou, pelo menos, for duvidoso.


----------



## Kutz

Carfer, o exemplo que pus era meu, da minha invenção, não tinha duplos significados, o que significaba era o que escolhi das várias aceções do _Diccionario de la Real Academia Española_.

_Ya es hora de *hincarle el diente* al tema de la herencia._​
Então, a tradução seria qualquer uma destas?

Já era hora de *ferrar o dente* ao assunto da herança.​Já era hora de *meter o dente* ao assunto da herança.​Já era hora de *ferrar as garras* ao assunto da herança.​​Obrigadão!


----------



## Carfer

Nesse caso, no português de Portugal, diria '_Já era tempo/hora de nos atirarmos à questão/ao assunto/ da herança',_ sem prejuízo de_ 'ferrar o dente', _se quiser ser mais expressivo ou enfático.


----------



## Kutz

Além de enfático e expressivo seria mais coloquial também?


----------



## Carfer

Kutz said:


> Além de enfático e expressivo seria mais coloquial também?


Creio que sim, se bem que '_atirar-se a alguma coisa_' também tenha bastante de coloquial e seja razoavelmente informal. Em todo o caso, na normalidade das situações, com esse sentido, acho-a preferível a '_ferrar o dente_' e certamente mais usada. Também pode usar outra expressão que tem algo das duas e muita ênfase: '_atirar-se a alguma coisa com unhas e dentes_'


----------



## Kutz

Também daria "defender-se com unhas e dentes"? 

A expressão "con uñas y dientes" usa-se em espanhol, mas maioritariamente com o verbo "defender-se".


----------



## Kutz

Também daria "defender-se com unhas e dentes"?

A expressão existe também em espanhol, mas o uso mais frequente, sem dúvida nenhuma, é com o verbo "defender".


----------



## Carfer

Dá para qualquer das situações. Aliás, '_atirar-se a' _tem a conotação de '_atacar/acometer', _pelo que '_atirar-se a um assunto com unhas e dentes_' significa '_atacar/acometer' _esse assunto com grande energia e vontade. Está igualmente implícita a dificuldade, já que, se assim não fosse, não exigiria esse esforço.


----------



## Kutz

Ficou tudo claríssimo!!!


----------

